# Are shrugs a sh1t excersize?



## Andy Dee

*are shrugs pointless*​
Yes 10817.34%No51582.66%


----------



## Andy Dee

Does anyone think there pointless or do you get something from them?


----------



## Musashi

I like them, I get a good contraction in my traps and 'nice' tension in my neck.

Not sure how effective they actually are but the pump is decent.


----------



## coflex

i get a 'i'm cumming' face when i do them.....so i don't :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee

OldMan said:


> I like them, I get a good contraction in my traps and 'nice' tension in my neck.
> 
> Not sure how effective they actually are but the pump is decent.


and thats a benefit because??


----------



## Musashi

andysutils said:


> and thats a benefit because??


As I said I don't know how effective they are but I like them. A muscle flush in any area is a good thing in my book.


----------



## mal

its like you just shat your pants when i do this one,ive started doing facepulls,

another gay exersise to see if this works better.


----------



## big silver back

They are only sh1t if you want small traps! lol


----------



## Andy Dee

big silver back said:


> They are only sh1t if you want small traps! lol


That was the question and theres my answer lol


----------



## Andy Dee

OldMan said:


> As I said I don't know how effective they are but I like them. A muscle flush in any area is a good thing in my book.


Fair enough mate :thumbup1: guess if ya dont try you'll never know.


----------



## Asouf

Ive tried DB shrugs (kept scraping legs) then 25kg plates (too light) and now trying 100kg BB shrugs on a rack... nice pump but not sure if its doing owt.... plus it rubs Little Stephen in a nice way.. which is always a bonus....


----------



## jstarcarr

my traps were sh!t when I used to do high rep shrugs ie 20 reps now I do around 8 reps and they are very big for my body size


----------



## MarkFranco

I used to shrug cos i wanted big traps and i didnt have any, i stopped shrugging and just started doing lots of deadlifts, rackpulls and bent rows (BB and DB) and my traps started growing.

So imo they are crap


----------



## Andy Dee

MarkFranco said:


> I used to shrug cos i wanted big traps and i didnt have any, i stopped shrugging and just started doing lots of deadlifts, rackpulls and bent rows (BB and DB) and my traps started growing.
> 
> So imo they are crap


Pretty much what my routine is as I do all out compounds only.


----------



## bizzlewood

my traps didnt start growing until i staring really hammering the barbell shrugs


----------



## big silver back

Deads are a great exercise for traps because of the poundages you can use, but i dont think anything really isolates the traps like db shrugs especialy if you dont go to heavy that you lose form, high reps and nice strict form and they will grow i reckon


----------



## PHMG

They are shi.t if you do them shi.t, i findpushing my head forward and slightly down, and then contracting so hard they nearly meet in the middle has been best with them. None of this fast, hardly moving crap.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Iv never done shrugs atoll. Im doing dc style training atm and its all compounds would it be worth adding heavy db shrugs in? as i feel my traps are lacking from rest of me.


----------



## PHMG

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Iv never done shrugs atoll. Im doing dc style training atm and its all compounds would it be worth adding heavy db shrugs in? as i feel my traps are lacking from rest of me.


or chuck in a shrug at the top part of your deads.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Thats a top idea :thumb: i'll give it a bash.


----------



## zoco

My opinion is that you don't need them if you do deadlifts and barbell rows.


----------



## thermique

I like them personally. Do them on back day, deadlifts first up for the big compound then shrugs to really tire the traps.


----------



## cellmore

you've got to do them - always do three sets once a week job done!


----------



## Ninja

My traps are growing from the rack pulls. specially when i go above 260kg, they're always sore next day. Never been sore from heavy shrugs so i guess they are not so efective.


----------



## flinty90

i just do a 25kg plate in each hand, 4 sets of 15. get them really high so there tucked up behind my ears and my traps arent bad from that, to be fair !!!!


----------



## Guest

my traps get the best pump out of any muscle, look freakin awesome after a few sets of shrugs


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Good for protecting the brachial plexus nerves, which protects against various injuries


----------



## suliktribal

Along with benchpress, my least favourite exercise.

Can't question their effectiveness.


----------



## Kate1976

Love DB shrugs...some say us girlies shouldn't train traps....I say piffle!


----------



## Syko

Best exersize for traps

I dont really train them directly (deadlifts seem enough)

But.... Im gonna start doing some and see how i get on


----------



## littlesimon

I find deadlifts hit them just fine, but I guess you cant go wrong with throwing in a few shrugs after.


----------



## Matt 1

I get compliments on my traps, yet I never do shrugs so I must be doing something right lol

Heavy deads could be the culprit


----------



## Doink

I do shrugs as an add on really, only direct shoulder exercises i do are shrugs, lateral raises and db presses/overhead BB press. My shoulders have always been pretty responsive to anything though, i do enjoy shrugs, gets a great pump on and you definitely hit your traps.


----------



## PRL

Dumb bell shrugs are a must. Lean forward a little to hit traps properly


----------



## eurgar

havent done them for years just deadlift instead


----------



## ausbuilt

if i did shrugs i woudn't fit into a collard shirt/tie.. LOL haven't done them in 10 years.. traps get worked with lat raises/overhead presses.. OK for BB comp my traps are underdone, but thats on purpose owing to work..

If you're a rugby player you really need to do shrugs!! for obvious scum/ruck reasons!


----------



## Jimbo 1

I Have been doing dumbbell shrugs for the last six months crappy gym only has 45's so i do 5 sets 12 to 20 reps Traps have come on a treat,

But as some on here have said good dead lifts will do a good job too,


----------



## BillC

A former MR Britain used to do them on a lying down calf raise machine, full huge stack and 3 huge blokkes atop the stack to. his traps were immense. Makes sense to do them on a mchine as your grip surely will fail before traps.


----------



## Themanabolic

BillC said:


> A former MR Britain used to do them on a lying down calf raise machine, full huge stack and 3 huge blokkes atop the stack to. his traps were immense. Makes sense to do them on a mchine as your grip surely will fail before traps.


I do calf raise machines ones, they are great ! i feel them more than any other kind of shrug tbh, I mix it up abit with heavy Smith machine shrugs, doing leaning back slightly seems to hit them well for me with feet under the bar


----------



## fats

I deadlift, so no need for shrugs IMO, however if i do shrugs they grow like a MF so then overpower everything. Whatever works for you is good, if it don't work don't do it.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn

Shrugs, (imo).. if done correctly with perfect posture can be very effective at building up the traps. None of this rolling the shoulders around at the top of the contraction nonsense. Just a hard squeeze with a straight back and ever so slightly bent legs.

I find wheel barrow shrugs the easiest/most comfortable as it puts your hands in a natural facing position thus making it easier to lift shoulders up and squeeze. Everyone is different. Deadlifts are the only other exercise i know to match or even surpass shrugs (in terns of how much weight you can strain on the traps), however i find it difficult to shrug past 300kg, but easy to deadlift 300kg if that makes sense.

Just my opinion


----------



## dtlv

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> Shrugs, (imo).. if done correctly with perfect posture can be very effective at building up the traps. None of this rolling the shoulders around at the top of the contraction nonsense. Just a hard squeeze with a straight back and ever so slightly bent legs.
> 
> I find wheel barrow shrugs the easiest/most comfortable as it puts your hands in a natural facing position thus making it easier to lift shoulders up and squeeze. Everyone is different. Deadlifts are the only other exercise i know to match or even surpass shrugs (in terns of how much weight you can strain on the traps), however i find it difficult to shrug past 300kg, but easy to deadlift 300kg if that makes sense.
> 
> Just my opinion


Agree with all that, don't roll the shoulders, hard squeeze at top, maintain good body position and they do help neck posture and reduce forward head tilt. In this respect they seem to do better than other trap exercises like deadlifts, cleans, snatches etc.

Also worth mentioning incline shrugs performed face down on a high incline bench - extremely good exercise for thickening the lower-mid traps between the shoulder blades. Again, good form is vital to protect to rotator cuffs, and definitely a variation where you can't go as heavy as standard shrugs but a great exercise done properly :thumbup1:


----------



## hsmann87

MarkFranco said:


> I used to shrug cos i wanted big traps and i didnt have any, i stopped shrugging and just started doing lots of deadlifts, rackpulls and bent rows (BB and DB) and my traps started growing.
> 
> So imo they are crap





bizzlewood said:


> my traps didnt start growing until i staring really hammering the barbell shrugs


perfect examples above that its all about what works for you.

i personally feel i need supplementary shrug work in addition to heavy deads and rows to make my traps grow.


----------



## stuboy

I like them, gives a feeling in my traps which must mean they are working.


----------



## H22civic

I always do shrugs at the end of my back workout as theyre already pumped from deadlifting. Some heavy shrugs, pausing for a second at the top gets the job done nicely. My traps would never be sore without dumbell or barbell shrugs.


----------



## Barbell mafia

I like to superset shrugs with upright rows that really fries the traps!


----------



## Fragjuice

Shrugs are great, not so great when my calluses rip off, but they work the traps really well! I do barbell shrugs with the bar behind me so I don't castrate myself LOL

I also do seated dumbell shrugs, as that seems to feel better than the standing version


----------



## mgseven

Good little book on shrugs, worth a read. If you have access to a a trap/ shrug bar you can pack a serious amount of weight on the bar for shrugging.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kelsos-Shrug-Book-Paul-Kelso/dp/1587361167


----------



## vetran

seated pulley rows on an incline is my fav,just finishes back workout nicely far better pump than shrugs i find,high reps 16+ also when your on the gear dont find you need to work them hard as they seem to grow on there own,unlike any other body part,happy days lol.


----------



## scobielad

Like DB Shrugs...so that is why I cant wear that 15.5 inch collar anymore...not because of the donuts...great.


----------



## BLUTOS

Play tight head prop for 15 years , or mix power cleans and prop shrugs (lay face down on incline bench hold heaviest dumbells you can manage, keeping arms straight bring shoulder blades together as if your trying to crack a walnot in the middle of your back, not a lot of movement but whole trap area gets blasted.)


----------



## flinty90

BLUTOS said:


> Play tight head prop for 15 years , or mix power cleans and prop shrugs (lay face down on incline bench hold heaviest dumbells you can manage, keeping arms straight bring shoulder blades together as if your trying to crack a walnot in the middle of your back, not a lot of movement but whole trap area gets blasted.)


i played hooker for a few years mate lol... you look fvckin huge pal lol , glad i didnt have my head and neck slammed against yours buddy hehehe !!!


----------



## Guest

hell no... build neck... in my opinion strong neck is very important. Defo a great exercise.


----------



## martin brown

I never got a lots from shrugs.

If you squat and deadlift heavy then you'll not only have the neck size you'll also have the balls to back it up


----------



## gaz_0001

I use a combination of Shrugs, Deads and Upright Rows - i think this works well.

I generally do barbell shrugs, holding the bar at the rear.. not the front.


----------



## Scottydog81

MarkFranco said:


> I used to shrug cos i wanted big traps and i didnt have any, i stopped shrugging and just started doing lots of deadlifts, rackpulls and bent rows (BB and DB) and my traps started growing.
> 
> So imo they are crap


Toatally agree Dead lifts and bent over rows are the way to get big traps, i do these every week and my traps are easily the most developed part of my body they look too big for the rest of my body when i tense them up.


----------



## flinty90

gaz_0001 said:


> I use a combination of Shrugs, Deads and Upright Rows - i think this works well.
> 
> I generally do barbell shrugs, holding the bar at the rear.. not the front.


Tried that mate , its even harder to do if you sit on the bar at same time lol !!!!


----------



## The-Big-One

Deads work fine for me


----------



## Bish83

Shrugs work, theres not just the standing shrug theres loads of variations/stances and using the same stance with a different hand position can affect different areas of the traps. Also carefully applied can help with your bench press among other things.

Fixating on the standing shrug and your stretch the traps weakening them.

Do most of the gym rats need to do them... nope. Its an isolation exercise and all iso exercises have to have a purpose.


----------



## GMme

BillC said:


> A former MR Britain used to do them on a lying down calf raise machine, full huge stack and 3 huge blokkes atop the stack to. his traps were immense. Makes sense to do them on a mchine as your grip surely will fail before traps.


I often find my grip failing way before my traps. I find it very annoying. Maybe I'm using too much weight but it feels like you need a big weight to get any pump. I would love to see some great trap workouts.


----------



## Brawn

IMO and from time tested I rate them as one of my top 5 exercises. You HAVE to go heavy!! Pu55y shrugs wont cut it. I believe they are up there with Squats and Dead lifts for pushing your body to the limits that force it to produce testosterone. When I finish my 1st set I feel like I've been hit by a bus. I also believe Shrugs are a back exercise because the traps run down the back and form part of it. I think your missing a trick by including shrugs in your shoulder workout. Your traps are warmed up and indeed worked more from dead lifts than they are from shoulder presses which speaks volumes i think.


----------



## littlesimon

Power shrugs are also the dogs bollocks!


----------



## ko777

best trap exercise is the hise shrug. awesome pump!


----------



## MarkFranco

ko777 said:


> best trap exercise is the hise shrug. awesome pump!


Thats an interesting take on the shurg... but if that works why not just ****ing squat? surely that works better

If squats hurt your too skinny, eat some cookies


----------



## paulds

I've recently started shrugging behind my back on the smith machine and have noticed a massive difference in my traps both in thickness and height.

I go pretty heavy (for me) 150kg and usually manage about 12 reps for 3 sets.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

When doing DB shrugs I find doing 3x8-10 with 25kg DBs quite difficult yet see pretty slight people(skinnier than me) down my gym doing these with 25kgs+ easily. Is it best to just up the weight to say 30kgs and grit my teeth get out as many reps as I can or maybe switch to BB shrugs? Also with regards to that behind neck shrug it looks good does anyone incorporate that with DB shrugs and/or BB shrugs?


----------



## kernowgee

Not knocking anyone but IMHO shrugs are an excuse for people who do not like dead lifts, in fact the majority of people I see up the gym fail to even do deads correctly using the arms n legs rather than the chest to drive upwards, Shrugs are OK but deads are better if done correctly


----------



## EssexMalRider

Deadlifts dont touch shrugs for traps.

Shrugs are a great isolation exercise and definitely benefit. I love it the next day when my traps are sore from doing them. It's so obvious that they are beneficial.


----------



## kernowgee

Yes Essex rather a shame most muscles work in combination with other muscles rather than in isolation, particularly those linked with the spine, people do these to pose at the end of a session thinking people will be impressed with the heavy weights they are playing with, whilst neglecting core exercises, which is the point I was making, deads are a core workout and much better than shrugs as they are a complete exercise rather than a pose, if you want one big muscle isolate, if you want all-round power deads


----------



## EssexMalRider

Do both is the answer.


----------



## RMC...

Brawn said:


> IMO and from time tested I rate them as one of my top 5 exercises. You HAVE to go heavy!! Pu55y shrugs wont cut it. I believe they are up there with Squats and Dead lifts for pushing your body to the limits that force it to produce testosterone. When I finish my 1st set I feel like I've been hit by a bus. I also believe Shrugs are a back exercise because the traps run down the back and form part of it. I think your missing a trick by including shrugs in your shoulder workout. Your traps are warmed up and indeed worked more from dead lifts than they are from shoulder presses which speaks volumes i think.


That's the one, shrugs should be done on back day.... They are a great exercise when done correctly...


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn

Ive recentley changed gyms (due to finances), and at present the gym doesnt have a wheel barrow machine for doing shrugs  I like to load it up with 250kg. What alternatives are there to do a similar weight ?


----------



## BIG BUCK

ALR said:


> my traps get the best pump out of any muscle, look freakin awesome after a few sets of shrugs


X2


----------



## YEHBUDDY

my traps seem to grow best from a bent over upright row, hold and squeeze with heavy weight burns like crazy


----------



## Redbeard85

No there not sh1t...thats why I stand infront of the mirror and watch my viens and face nearly burst...I only do them for that!! Seriously though, I think if they were pointless or sh1t, no-one would do them mate...


----------



## Chelsea

i think the poll results speak for itself!! I agree with silver back, gotta go heavy but it has to be a weight you can produce good form with i.e holding the contraction at the top after every rep then u finish and u think ur neck is going to explode!

plus drop sets on the last set are killer


----------



## Themanabolic

ko777 said:


> best trap exercise is the hise shrug. awesome pump!


Something similar to this I do is using a standing calf raise machine, instead of doing calves, just shrug the weight on the machine, for me it hits my traps like nothing else. I haven't tried Hise shrugs, but will definitely be giving those a go once I have a functional shoulder again!!


----------



## Guest

The way I do them and get a ace pump is db 25kg and hold them at the top of the movement as long as you can then down and at the bottom Let the your shoulders down like your posing your traps and delts then back up. I do them with shoulders you get a good all round pump with them and next day sore as hell you need a good grip as well or Straps to help you


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

i always hurt my neck when i do them.boooo


----------



## Guest

martiecbs said:


> i always hurt my neck when i do them.boooo


You mite be putting your head to far forward mate


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

stevenbell1978 said:


> You mite be putting your head to far forward mate


cheers,al wined me neck in haha.


----------



## demey

Deadlifting builds traps and the rest of the body!!!

If you deadlift i think they are pointless, if you dont theyre not


----------



## Guest

Haha


----------



## daniron

Heavy barbell shrugs in the rack for the win! Kill my traps, love em!


----------



## defdaz

I don't generally do shrugs, mainly because my traps grow plenty from heavy db side raises.

But yeah, barbell shrugs are fantastic! I remember seeing dorian yates shrugging 300kg and making it look like a warm up. Amazing.


----------



## Lacky

Try one set with your chin level with the floor and one set with your chin down to your chest and repeat as you need to feel the burn.


----------



## pipebomb

Sounds strange i know but lat raises have worked well for me in the past


----------



## Barbell mafia

heavy deads have made my traps sprout out !


----------



## DJay

dont do them but i want my traps to stay in proportion to the rest of my body. There already slightly too big and i only do deadlifts and OHP that hits them


----------



## Aggression

Yea deadlifting will hit your traps. But i feel direct work definately has its place. I feel people dont reap the benefits or feel shrugs, because they go too heavy, have a **** range of motion and/or dont vary the way they hit them.

I still dont get the people that shrug, by grabbing a pair of db's and rolling their shoulders??? Where did this originate from, because i see it way too often.


----------



## Aggression

martiecbs said:


> i always hurt my neck when i do them.boooo


Also, never turn your neck when shrugging. Looking to the side mirror mid set will always bang your neck up


----------



## alis88

No.

I think they give you a nice subtle definition in your trapezius.


----------



## The Oak 2009

Pointless exercise IMO. If you really want to build up your traps do more deadlifts - to which there will be plenty other benefits.


----------



## barsnack

hate doing shrugs with the barbell as it rips the skin outa my hand, the dumbells dont go up high enough so really have no choice...booo hoooo


----------



## Jalapa

I always see people using too much weight and bad form when doing shrugs.


----------



## Wjdburton

i love shrugs. starting to take shape now


----------



## MarkFranco

Jalapa said:


> I always see people using too much weight and bad form when doing shrugs.


That would be me, but it seems to work and I get nothing out of using correct form


----------



## Jalapa

hehe fair enough


----------



## Bulk2010

I do shrugs at the end of my pull training day. So already done deads, and bent over row. I used to do lift the the ez bar to my chin, but stopped it cos it knackered my shoulders and went for shrugs. I think they hit the spot well. Like some have said though dont go ape with the weight otherwise you wont get a decent lift and really hit that muscle.


----------



## Dezw

Quality exercise, have always enjoyed shrugging.


----------



## w3lly

I love doing shrugs


----------



## kernowgee

I only ever see muppets doing shrugs, the proof is always in the eating, squats and deads


----------



## Cowley

Why would shrugs be pointless? They are actually quite good if you are wanting to target your traps, If you do them correctly with proper weight then obviously they are going to grow just like every other muscle in your body!.. Just depends if you want your traps to grow.. But not pointless, If you dont want big traps, train them once every 2 weeks


----------



## deep85

head down and try and get your shoulders to touch your ears. shrug and hold for 4-5 secs for 3 sets of 12. nice finisher for your traps in my opinion.


----------



## slunkeh

Only robot shrugs are effective. (check my thread)


----------



## Young_Monster

Deffo good exercise since doing slow held shrugs my traps have gained loads of size


----------



## Marshan

Same as^^^^^...wouldnt consider a week complete without them.


----------



## rocky666

ii prefer cable upright rows


----------



## bighead1985

I like shrugs and like most things, Before I did light weights but higher reps. Now I use 55kgs DB three sets of eight and now can see an improvement


----------



## dannyh2k10

personally i think shrugs are in need in any shoulder workout.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn

Wheel Barrow shrugs 3 sets of 12 slow reps @ 250kg - love it.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Pointless if you're not at least doubling your bodyweight.


----------



## NovemberDelta

DiamondDixie said:


> Pointless if you're not at least doubling your bodyweight.


Why is that?


----------



## freeline

If you have decent posture yes they can be of benefit. If you're rounded then no I don't think they are.


----------



## -Jack-

dunno *shrugs*


----------



## twin40s

barbell shrugs work for me


----------



## miggs

Works


----------



## moocows911

I always manage to hit my traps really well with them.

Personally i prefer to do them on a smith machine but only because our gym only goes up to 45kg dumbbells which is a little light

PLus form a totally vain point-of-view, get some good raised-eyebrow looks when you're sticking 4 or 5 plates either side


----------



## DD87

defo a great exercise if you want big traps. mine have came on leaps and bounds since doing these. i start on 100 kg with olympic bar and work up as high as i can, at the minute i can do 6-8 reps of 220kg. and i only ever normally train light but these i always do heavy as its one of those exercises thats needs to done this way ( IMO )just make sure you hold it for a second or 2 and you'l make good gains


----------



## Marshan

-Jack- said:


> dunno *shrugs*


Well....its better than nothing!


----------



## martin brown

Shrugs are a pretty pants exercise. The bulk of trap development will come from heavy rows, deadlifts, pull-ups and their variations.

I think the last time I did shrugs was around 2003 lol


----------



## Jux

Do you not go up and back a little in the movement... the muscle does descend to the middle of the back i believe.


----------



## arniemonkey

shrugs are a great exercise for showing off by sticking 4 or 5 plates a side and going up about an inch like i see everyone do(also leg press vids on youtube).....lol thinking theyre strong. but done with correct weight you can handle they re ok,


----------



## QuadFather94

I do two different shrug variations whilst training shoulders, front shrugs on smith machine and DB side shrugs, my traps seem to be coming along nicely so i belive they are a good exersize


----------



## countrybumpkin

They're not bad for trap height, but for overall mass, thickness, behind the back shrugs are king


----------



## Dux

I never do them, and my traps grow faster than every other body part, annoyingly.


----------



## tom42021

big silver back said:


> Deads are a great exercise for traps because of the poundages you can use, but i dont think anything really isolates the traps like db shrugs especialy if you dont go to heavy that you lose form, high reps and nice strict form and they will grow i reckon


Yeah with u on that one mate


----------



## synthasize

I think heavy bb shrugs and db shrugs are good.

What does **** me off though is when you get 9 stone guys or really fat guys doing shrugs when they really should be doing compounds, as a million shrugs is not going to give them big traps - deadlifts will though.

annoying when people rotate their shoulder whilst shrugging dumbbells too, because it can be really dangerous to the rotator cuff if using heavy weights.


----------



## Big_bear

I love shrugs. Front and rear on a bb and then db shrugs which I rotate. If that dont make your traps grow nothing will.


----------



## BillC

I use the standing calf machine plus hold a 25kg plate in each hand, stops you cheating and burns!!


----------



## Jalapa

I hate them. Specially when people hog the squat rack to do shrugs whith stupid weights and **** form. Get out of MY squat rack.


----------



## Fatstuff

Dux said:


> I never do them, and my traps grow faster than every other body part, annoyingly.


Well done for resurrecting an old thread!!! Lol


----------



## huge monguss

shopping bag shrugs are the best!


----------



## broch316

shrugs are awesome mate


----------



## bovine1

clean and press all the way, 3 sets heavy..


----------



## MXD

Most heavy benchers will get better at benching from shrugging.


----------



## leeds_01

IMO shrugs are without doubt effective if done properly and have certainly worked for me

Shrugs and deads for sure


----------



## will-uk

Shrugs are great, good for adding some heavy weight then follow with some clean and press! Love it


----------



## jstarcarr

I had small traps then started doing heavy shrugs and soon had huge traps


----------



## shane278

Very worthwhile exercise be it DB's or BB shrugs IMO.


----------



## johnny_lee

barbell shrugs i love them


----------



## defdaz

Just to confirm... they're good to go. They're a direct isolation exercise for your upper traps.

Just want to mention something (again  )...

You're muscles don't know what exercise you're performing, only how hard they're being asked to contract. Just sayin', like.

Now having said all that I hardly ever do shrugs because I'm lucky enough to have very responsive traps that grow from other back work and db side raises. It would be very easy for my traps to get out of proportion to the rest of my back and this is something I see in a lot of other people - rarely do you see someone with great lats and middle back but no traps yet how often you see people with big traps and no back...


----------



## Sharpiedj

I like doing them for isolating the traps


----------



## DutchTony

I put my 4 year old on my shoulders and do shrugs that way......


----------



## bopshot

i love the shrugs, to agree with the guy on top, they give me an awesome pump, however if the weight is too heavy my forearms feel it more than my traps, but if the weight is light then my traps dont feel it any way, so sometimes you just got to find the balanced weight for not only the target mucle but also for the movement...IMO,, :-}


----------



## Moonbeam

try them yourself and find out


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

shrugs is 1 exercise I always feel the next day!!


----------



## phoenixlaw

Shrugs work for me!


----------



## Big ape

how can they be pointless?..... u do a shrug to work ur traps so ur traps grow u want to add size to ur traps u need to shrug or deadlift or both


----------



## skinso

They are **** for building ur quads but great for ur traps lol


----------



## Hendrix

I have to use DB's as I find a better contraaction pulling up and back


----------



## Matt 1

ive only just started doing them and not noticed a change as of yet.. but I cant see why they wouldn't work, muscle is a muscle, you train it to damage it and it grows back bigger stronger..

stick to the basic prinicples doesnt need to be overly complicated and cant harm to throw them in cant it


----------



## Matt 1

hendrix said:


> I have to use DB's as I find a better contraaction pulling up and back


yeah thats correct mate, simple up and down, dont need to be rotating at all which some people do!


----------



## Steuk

I do them once a week. Like the pump but not the cum face lol. Can anyone suggest other trap exercise's?


----------



## WilsonR6

My gym partner isn't feeling them, says they do nothing for him

If I don't do them in a while then do them, my traps go sore as f*ck

I rate them


----------



## H22civic

WilsonR6 said:


> My gym partner isn't feeling them, says they do nothing for him
> 
> If I don't do them in a while then do them, my traps go sore as f*ck
> 
> I rate them


Has he tried doing them with a 2 second pause at the top and controlling them on the way down until you get a nice stretch? That really tears mine to shreds.


----------



## Envz

I get a good burn from shrugs, I like them, they're definitely worth doing in my opinion


----------



## misterlee

As long as the form is good, BB shrugs with 150kg+ usually hit the mark. Especially the next day!


----------



## Nickthegreek

I prefer upright rows but there is a place for shrugs now and again!


----------



## jay159

GMme said:


> I often find my grip failing way before my traps. I find it very annoying. Maybe I'm using too much weight but it feels like you need a big weight to get any pump. I would love to see some great trap workouts.


Ive been out and purchased some lifting straps for the exact reason..


----------



## MattGriff

No


----------



## Matt 1

Nickthegreek said:


> I prefer upright rows but there is a place for shrugs now and again!


do both!


----------



## Big ape

H22civic said:


> Has he tried doing them with a 2 second pause at the top and controlling them on the way down until you get a nice stretch? That really tears mine to shreds.


this + dont roll ur shoulder straight up pause then down


----------



## speedobuddy

andysutils said:


> Fair enough mate :thumbup1: guess if ya dont try you'll never know.


LOL!


----------



## TheComebackKid

Big ape said:


> this + dont roll ur shoulder straight up pause then down


Good Post. Traps have a short rom, you need to tense and pause at the top to effectively engorge with blood.


----------



## dopper

Is it best to lift heavy on shrugs or go for reps? I've read a lot of conflicting information on this with quite a number of people who opt for reps saying that traps are an endurance muscle and benefit from higher reps with a lower weight?


----------



## flinty90

dopper said:


> Is it best to lift heavy on shrugs or go for reps? I've read a lot of conflicting information on this with quite a number of people who opt for reps saying that traps are an endurance muscle and benefit from higher reps with a lower weight?


why not vary it each week mate ???


----------



## secondhandsoul

dopper said:


> Is it best to lift heavy on shrugs or go for reps? I've read a lot of conflicting information on this with quite a number of people who opt for reps saying that traps are an endurance muscle and benefit from higher reps with a lower weight?


I find that if I go low reps 8 - 10 with max.weight for a few sets I don't feel it anywhere near what I do if I lower the weight a little and hit 20 reps. If I go super heavy I end up bringing my forearm in.


----------



## flinty90

if you insist on shrugs for traps then i suggest gettin a good comfortable weight and doing sets of 15 about 3 or 4 sets..

lift traps right up to almost behind ears, hold for 2 seconds then lower down slowly , then at bottom of movement really let the weight almost pull your arms out of socket really relax traps for 2 seconds, then a slow high squeeze up again

do that for 15 reps 4 times and you will see the b4stards grow, and it gets fcukin sore too !!!

then week ater drop weight and still squezing high and relaxing low do them a bit quicker for 3 sets of 30 reps

alternate week in week out and you will see good results..

keep deadlifting heavy also and t bar rows for good trap thickness !!!


----------



## dopper

secondhandsoul said:


> I find that if I go low reps 8 - 10 with max.weight for a few sets I don't feel it anywhere near what I do if I lower the weight a little and hit 20 reps. If I go super heavy I end up bringing my forearm in.


i sometimes also find that if I go too heavy i end up bringing my forearms into the exercise which is not ideal. As with everything, I suppose that variety is key.


----------



## dopper

flinty90 said:


> if you insist on shrugs for traps then i suggest gettin a good comfortable weight and doing sets of 15 about 3 or 4 sets..
> 
> lift traps right up to almost behind ears, hold for 2 seconds then lower down slowly , then at bottom of movement really let the weight almost pull your arms out of socket really relax traps for 2 seconds, then a slow high squeeze up again
> 
> do that for 15 reps 4 times and you will see the b4stards grow, and it gets fcukin sore too !!!
> 
> then week ater drop weight and still squezing high and relaxing low do them a bit quicker for 3 sets of 30 reps
> 
> alternate week in week out and you will see good results..
> 
> keep deadlifting heavy also and t bar rows for good trap thickness !!!


Thanks for the advice Flinty, don't worry about the dead-lifts as they are one of my favourites so i certainly wont be missing them out!


----------



## flinty90

dopper said:


> Thanks for the advice Flinty, don't worry about the dead-lifts as they are one of my favourites so i certainly wont be missing them out!


hope it helps mate,. but you jit the nail on the head, variety is definitely key mate !!!


----------



## achilles88

shrugs are quite underrated imo


----------



## Pardoe

I dont dislike shrugs but i think there are better ways to get bigger traps tbh, and when i did them i always kept to around a good 10-12 reps with a pause at the top


----------



## Guest

I like shrugs you have to mix it up I do them twice a week like flinty says pause for 2 sec at top and down at bottom for 2 sec

Other one I do is hold it at top as long as you can keep head looking forward then bottom for 20 then back up and hold as long as you can

Barbell Db and one handed as well

I never got mine this big by missing them out


----------



## superdazzler

I don't currently shrug but i've read through this thread and think i might add a few sets each week


----------



## baileyhocking

I used to think that shrugs were pointless. About a year ago I used to do them, barbell shrugs, behind the back barbell shrugs, even some some shrugs on a calf machine. I was one of those typical 'load the weight as much as possible and do a half assed shrig 8 times'. My Traps never grew. But now They have grown so much I didn't think it was possible. Because now I have my normal back workout then at the end I do 1, maybe 2 sets of DB shrugs for 20 - 30 reps, and at the top of each rep I have a tight hold for 3 seconds. It kills but destroys the Traps.


----------



## rchippex

My favourite way to do shrugs is to do three reps where I hold for 3 seconds and then next 3 fast. I do this until the pain is unbearable and get an awesome pump and my traps are pretty damn good for my overall size. Most people I see doing them get crap results as they go far too heavy and dont get the ROM that it takes. You should shrug with no weight to see how high up your shoulders can go and if you cant hit that level with weight on then you are doing to much weight.


----------



## Little stu

Head forward head down lift it squeeze it do barbell do dumbbell high rep low rep and I still hav no traps lol rest of me is going ok tho


----------



## BigAggs

Shrugs are a great traps builder, always include in my workouts


----------



## DoubleXL-

Hmm, I think they work... but I think other exercises work better for me! deadlifts specifically!


----------



## gb666

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kelsos-Shrug-Book-Paul-Kelso/dp/1587361167/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333889145&sr=8-1


----------



## lewilewi

Shrugs are the only direct exercise my traps get and they got decent size on them.


----------



## flinty90

shrugs are a sh1t exercise mate ...

for calves


----------



## MrLaime

They are only sh!t... If you do them sh!t...

I love them, but my traps are naturally pretty decent anyway.


----------



## 1010AD

Shrugs are excellent to bring your traps out thing is I only ever see people doing one type when in fact there is 12 variations of it so if your not responding to the normal barbell shrug try a change

DB shrug

seated DB shrug

seated machine shrug

smith machine shrug

cable shrug

DB power shrug

barbell power shrug

trap bar shrug

overhead shrug

behind the back barbell shrug

incline bench shrug


----------



## xpower

Not a lover of the myself.

but if they work for you get em done


----------



## Rick89

no they are rubbish


----------



## MattGriff

1010AD said:


> Shrugs are excellent to bring your traps out thing is I only ever see people doing one type when in fact there is 12 variations of it so if your not responding to the normal barbell shrug try a change
> 
> DB shrug
> 
> seated DB shrug
> 
> seated machine shrug
> 
> smith machine shrug
> 
> cable shrug
> 
> DB power shrug
> 
> barbell power shrug
> 
> trap bar shrug
> 
> overhead shrug
> 
> behind the back barbell shrug
> 
> incline bench shrug


There are three variations of the power shrug alone - so your numbers are not quite accurate.


----------



## retro-mental

I have only just recently done Power shrugs and i like them but my favourite variation i have tried is overhead shrug. That really hits the traps and core, Apparently good for shoulder rehabilitaion too. I also went through a stage of trying hise shrugs, Good but uncomftable to do ( one that 1010ad missed out ) But i dont think i would go back to regulat shrugs now

I am a bit obsessed with the shrug due to not being able to deadlift which would be the other way to hit the traps hard but i like upright rows / reverse flyes in my shoulder workout and hang cleans in my back workout. I feel that the traps, rear delts, lats are going to be where i have sucsess on my other lifts !

I should read kelso's book !


----------



## 1010AD

1010AD said:


> Shrugs are excellent to bring your traps out thing is I only ever see people doing one type when in fact there is 12 variations of it so if your not responding to the normal barbell shrug try a change
> 
> DB shrug
> 
> seated DB shrug
> 
> seated machine shrug
> 
> smith machine shrug
> 
> cable shrug
> 
> DB power shrug
> 
> barbell power shrug
> 
> trap bar shrug
> 
> overhead shrug
> 
> behind the back barbell shrug
> 
> incline bench shrug





MattGriff said:


> There are three variations of the power shrug alone - so your numbers are not quite accurate.


Sorry maybe it's coz i'm an amateur and not a pro or PT next time I'll help out with the correct info


----------



## waddy9494

I do around the world shrugs and tend to feel it a lot more


----------



## Big_Idiot

I find heavy rackpulls get the traps so so much better. 10x260kg should sort them out 

Not a fan of shrugs tbf.


----------



## Gary29

I throw smith machine shrugs into my shoulder day, I do them straight after upright rows so my traps are getting hit in a compound movement, and then in isolation, seems to be working for me at the minute, so I'll keep doing them.

I like them, it's just my grips seems to give out before my traps, so I may invest in some straps to help, or just wait for my grip to improve.

Currently got 120kg on the machine, but I struggle with my grip when trying to do 10+ reps


----------



## gb666

retro-mental said:


> I should read kelso's book !


Do, it explains a lot of things about using diferent types of shrug movements to help with a lot of other exercises. gr8t book and not that exp[ensive.


----------



## BigTrev

I never done shrugs in my life and was always commended on how good my traps were.Cant say they are Sh?te exercise at all tho i personally found them a strain on my lower back and didnt want to mess that up.


----------



## bennyrock

Add Title


----------



## Kn23

I always do shrugs as part of my shoulder workout. I do db straight up and down, is it better like that or rotate the movement?


----------



## Vibora

My traps over power my upper body due to heavy dead and shrugs (and perhaps androgen use, hehe).


----------



## Hartman

i enjoy shrugs at the end of my shoulder workout, i see people doing them mid workout but surely they kinda weights you can get up to would sap a lot of energy?


----------



## puurboi

Ive recently switched form dumbell shrugs to behind the back barbell shrugs and i really feel the difference, i can feel it hitting my trap all over and not just the top part now. Huge difference is form and type of shrug done imo.

If i had the right platform i would try power-shrugs too


----------



## RDS

I love shrugs, quite often I'll do them as the last part of my deadlift.

I switch between the two variations of normal deadlift stance & grip to snatch stance with the shrug/pull

Two birds, one stone.


----------



## simonthepieman

Cleans > shrugs


----------



## Andy Dee

anab0lic said:


> They are **** if u perform them like 99% of guys do in the gym


especially the ones where they do a rolley polley shrug :lol: im sure you know what i mean  the ones that gives your cuffs great gains to going "POP"


----------



## DigIt

Kn23 said:


> I always do shrugs as part of my shoulder workout. I do db straight up and down, is it better like that or rotate the movement?


Don't rotate mate it's bad for your joints, up and down is correct form


----------



## DoIEvenLift

i do shrugs at the same time doing deadlifts, so as i deadlift and bring the weight up i will do the shrug movement aswell, kill 2 birds with 1 stone. is this ok?? or shuld they be seperate?


----------



## DigIt

alex18 said:


> i do shrugs at the same time doing deadlifts, so as i deadlift and bring the weight up i will do the shrug movement aswell, kill 2 birds with 1 stone. is this ok?? or shuld they be seperate?


If you can shrug the same weight as you can deadlift you are doing it wrong


----------



## DoIEvenLift

DigBick said:


> If you can shrug the same weight as you can deadlift you are doing it wrong


well its just i cant fit any more than about 85kg on the bar so thats all i can deadlift atm till some cheap plates come up on ebay lol so thats why i can shrug it


----------



## TaintedSoul

I love them and always do them! Although I do back off form time to time from doing it and just maintain them.


----------



## RowRow

I do them 2x a week hise shrugs, snatch shrugs, dumbbell, behind the back, standard, power shrugs. I prefer to er on the heavier side as opposed to focusing on being strict, jsut found that build my traps better. But I do usually squeezd and go slower on the drop sets.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Drop set from 200kgs on the bar down to holding a single plate in each hand and squeezing the contraction on the last set for as long as possible on each rep. Job done!!!


----------



## RowRow

TaintedSoul said:


> Drop set from 200kgs on the bar down to holding a single plate in each hand and squeezing the contraction on the last set for as long as possible on each rep. Job done!!!


Behind the back shrugs triset with close grip upright rows and dumbbell shrugs. Exaggerating the stretch on behind the back shrugs and going very slow and squeezing hard on dumbbells.

Great for all over trap growth.


----------



## dannydean07

IMO shrugs only work when they are heavy, and you might over train them if you do deads and **** like that, bb rows ect, but i still train them because i feel like it works and i get a good pump


----------



## Al n

Every time I do shrugs I get really tender traps a couple of days later. Last time it was from the highest point up the back of my neck right to the ends of my collar bones. They're always in my shoulder/ traps day.


----------



## scouse2010

are power shrugs better ?


----------



## Guest

Deadlifting heavy has done more for my traps then any type of shrugging has done.


----------



## dt36

MAL: ive started doing facepulls[/quote said:


> Mal, my Nan told me that if the wind changes, then you'll stay like that. Just be careful Mate...


----------



## coco

not read full thread, but i found isolating trap excercises had good benefit.

chest resting on a high incline bench, and a decent weight dumbell in each hand, and shrug using traps only was particularly effective. really hit traps and almost just traps alone. worth a shot anyway if not ried before


----------



## silver

I never really do them. I chuck them in from time to time but tbh they seem to grow fairly well without direct attention


----------



## RoadRunner12

Love training traps and ever since I watched Tom hardy in warrior, those are what I want! Benin doing neck bridges aswell.


----------



## Guest

I need to move from DB shrugs to BB shrugs as the damn DB's only go up to 32kgs.


----------



## WilsonR6

I shrug using a hack squat machine

Good exercise


----------



## Hayesy

Depends if you hit them correctly using correct form on compounds or watever u do, i do add them in, love the burn


----------



## Guest

I can deadlift 250/260 kg but when it comes to barbell shrugs I can barely shrug a rep after 160.

Really is a difficult exercise for me, luckily the deads help a lot otherwise I'd have traps like a hunchback.


----------



## Guest

coco said:


> not read full thread, but i found isolating trap excercises had good benefit.
> 
> chest resting on a high incline bench, and a decent weight dumbell in each hand, and shrug using traps only was particularly effective. really hit traps and almost just traps alone. worth a shot anyway if not ried before


Might give this a go actually.


----------



## Tom969

Shrugs are an awesome exercise! Best done with heavy DBs or Behind your back on a Smith!


----------



## bigtoe900

I like shrugs so do my traps, maxed out at 300kg leaves me seeing stars after 6 reps lol


----------



## ducky699

i never did them as i didnt want huge traps and look unastheatic but now i do them as they were lagging and i look better


----------



## mal

heavy rack deads for reps,only time i get doms in traps, is with this exercise..


----------



## RowRow

Tom969 said:


> Shrugs are an awesome exercise! Best done with heavy DBs or Behind your back on a Smith!


On a smith I alway pull my left lat! Give me a barbell anyday! Go heavy and high volume.


----------



## scobielad

Awesome exercise and if you train them hard...grow fast...love traps.


----------



## jaymd_123

My traps have improved massively because of shrugs.

I get 2 25kg plates, 12 reps front shrugs, 12 reps side shrugs, 12 reps back shrugs (palms facing away)

Grab 100kg barbell 8 slow reps.

30 second rest

repeat 4 times.

Works really well for me.

Also I sometimes add in the first part (with the 25kg plates) at the end of a workout where I feel I have a little more energy but cant bare to do any more on the group I was working.


----------



## jaymd_123

RowRow said:


> On a smith I alway pull my left lat! Give me a barbell anyday! Go heavy and high volume.


My left lat does EXACTLY the same thing.

My left Lat also goes when I do military shoulder presses.


----------



## Goosh

jaymd_123 said:


> My traps have improved massively because of shrugs.
> 
> I get 2 25kg plates, 12 reps front shrugs, 12 reps side shrugs, 12 reps back shrugs (palms facing away)
> 
> Grab 100kg barbell 8 slow reps.
> 
> 30 second rest
> 
> repeat 4 times.
> 
> Works really well for me.
> 
> Also I sometimes add in the first part (with the 25kg plates) at the end of a workout where I feel I have a little more energy but cant bare to do any more on the group I was working.


Interesting, gonna try this. What day do you do this with? Shoulders or back?


----------



## huarache

Shrugs are the best

Smith machine shrugs

Db shrugs

SAY SUTTIN


----------



## Poke

They make my neck as strong as ****

But they do make you look like a complete ass while you do them.

Taking a break from them atm I think I need to strengthen the front of my neck more.


----------



## huarache

Poke said:


> They make my neck as strong as ****
> 
> But they do make you look like a complete ass while you do them.
> 
> Taking a break from them atm I think I need to strengthen the front of my neck more.


What does that even mean lol

strengthen the front of your neck? How do you plan on doing that?


----------



## anabolik

sckeane said:


> What does that even mean lol
> 
> strengthen the front of your neck? How do you plan on doing that?


 :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Love em, always go to failure with high volume sets and heavy weights. Big traps for the win!


----------



## Guest

ClarkyBoy said:


> Love em, always go to failure with high volume sets and heavy weights. Big traps for the win!
> 
> View attachment 115583


Been on the beds mate? Looking a bit red


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Ha! Had 6 mins today funnily enough. First one in months. Getting ready for my mt2 next week to arrive lol


----------



## huarache

shrugs always give me incredible ****ing back ache oh my lord my rhomboids are KILLING


----------



## djmacka

Shrugs on the smiths machine, infront of the mirror of course, cum face in all its glory, geduuuuurp!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

if you do them fast but not to fast you get a real good burn


----------



## huarache

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> if you do them fast but not to fast you get a real good burn


Good description


----------



## RowRow

Heavy and drop sets i find work well!

Super setting upright rows with behind the back shrugs are a personal favourite and seated dumbbell shrugs


----------



## defdaz

I almost never do them and my traps are ok (built mainly from db side raises)...


----------



## theBEAST2002

i like to use them to pre weaken my traps before i move onto rows, helps because my lats and traps are stronger then my bi's hence why i do shrugs and pull overs first


----------



## Ironman

Single arm dj shrugs work really well.


----------



## saxondale

No - hurt my back on Friday with them, bugger


----------



## M_at

I occasionally do them during deadlifts.

Set of deadlifts, don't drop the bar on the last rep and then the same number of shrugs. This also helps your grip


----------



## IronPhil

They've brought my traps out more than anything else. Especially on cycle, load up super heavy and dig in!

Hold at the top, nice and slow. Winner.


----------



## harryalmighty

sckeane said:


> Good description


haha


----------



## jordidza

shrugs are good get a nice pump, real heavy 8-10 reps


----------



## g-unot

Shrugs are amazing in my opinion, I used to do 5 sets of barbell shrugs a week, not great form just quick reps no pause at the top or that and anywhere from 10-20 reps. Trap height exploded and flew ahead of all my other body parts that's why I'm not doing them at the moment, trying to be more in proportion.


----------



## nWo

g-unot said:


> Shrugs are amazing in my opinion, I used to do 5 sets of barbell shrugs a week, not great form just quick reps no pause at the top or that and anywhere from 10-20 reps. Trap height exploded and flew ahead of all my other body parts that's why I'm not doing them at the moment, trying to be more in proportion.


Superbuuuuuump 

I don't bother with them. I think, unless you have a long skinny giraffe neck (read - Zyzz) I think upper traps look fcking ugly from the front. All of my favourite physiques never had overdeveloped traps. Mid-lower traps of course need developing to complete the upper back, which movements like various types of deadlifts and widegripped rows cover just fine.


----------



## ohh_danielson

I really like shrugs think my traps have come on a bit since doing them regulary.

DB's obv.


----------



## Pinksgym

My weak pathetic grip strength does my traps no favours when tryna lift heavy so not for me


----------



## Huntingground

Pinksgym said:


> My weak pathetic grip strength does my traps no favours when tryna lift heavy so not for me


Use straps.


----------



## Huntingground

I never do shrugs and have big traps due to heavy deadlifts and controversially, heavy PED use (I believe that the highest % of androgen receptors in any area of body are found in traps).


----------



## SILV3RBACK

I once watched a power lifter turned bodybuilder deadlift 340kg for 10 reps then immediately shrug the same weight for another 10 reps. He'd say that was 1 set. He'd do that 5 more times. He had fvcking huge traps!!


----------



## Jamestuala

Sh!t exercise waste of time


----------



## husaberg

Steuk said:


> I do them once a week. Like the pump but not the cum face lol. Can anyone suggest other trap exercise's?


i do them after upright rows at the end of my shoulder session and my traps have come on well, i rate them also but the upright rowing works the traps also so can't say which is doing what only that the 2 are working for me


----------



## bail

I have decent traps without hitting them directly however when I do hit them they do def have some growth a enjoyable exercise too,

I like it on back day personally


----------



## bail

Huntingground said:


> I never do shrugs and have big traps due to heavy deadlifts and controversially, heavy PED use (I believe that the highest % of androgen receptors in any area of body are found in traps).


I believe this too traps and delts a lot of androgen receptors


----------



## EpicSquats

I was told by an ex-British champion powerlifter that shrugs are pointless so I don't do them anymore. My traps are getting bigger from deadlift alone.


----------



## jimmy26

shrugs with a pause at the top and slow negative

brutal.


----------



## sgtsniff

I do shrug, i changed form lifting ridiculously heavy for 6-8 reps to lighter weight with increased volume. They do work but personally i think that seated row and overhead BB pres are better for my traps.

Mine are now amongst my strongest body part. Blurry photo is crap i know but you get the idea.


----------



## KRIS_B

Shrugs with the Olympic bar are awesome... If your technique makes your head go forward like a pigeons on every rep then your doing it wrong and you also look like a proper bell end...


----------



## xpower

I've just started doing shrugs

I use the squat/lunge machine for them though


----------



## SickCurrent

Anyone who *even has to ask* such a question clearly needs to ask themselves...


----------



## Smitch

SILV3RBACK said:


> I once watched a power lifter turned bodybuilder deadlift 340kg for 10 reps then immediately shrug the same weight for another 10 reps. He'd say that was 1 set. He'd do that 5 more times. He had fvcking huge traps!!


Anyone with a big deadlift will have big traps.

I've tried shrugs a couple of times years back and didn't like them, my traps ain't too bad, i don't want them abnormally bigger than the rest of me though so don't train them directly.


----------



## Awt

Upright row with dumbbells but only go half way up

I feel that more then shrugs, although

I have **** traps


----------



## AlexB18

Tried Shrugs didn't like them too much tbh ive found my traps grow nicely just concentrating on deadlifts and rows so I just stick with them personally.


----------



## liam0810

I used to love shrugs when i was younger. i would load the barbell up and go as heavy as i could and shrug to my hearts content. I think that's the reason i have quite big traps. Nowadays i very rearely hit my traps directly due to the them starting to over power the rest of my back and delts. but now as i am not competing till at least 2016 i can start doing them again and hopefully one day reach my dream of having no neck


----------



## SickCurrent

Good example of a chit phaggy exercise for beta chit cvnts = ab crunches

sICkc


----------



## kuju

My gym has just had a complete overhaul...two new squat racks - one a cage and one with a DL platform. Several racks of dumbbells going up to 60kg, several plate loading machines...leg press, 3 different bench presses, hack squat, oly bars all over theplace etc etc. You get the idea - lots of great kit.

The other day I saw one guy doing shrugs in the cage...with 10kg (total) on an oly bar. Using wrist straps. W. T. F.

On the other side of the gym I saw a guy on the shoulder press machine. Plate loaded machine; actually pretty damn good really..... unless of course you decide to....stand on the small seat and do shrugs. Seriously. Several people stood around mouths open and shaking their heads. Given that a very full rack of excellent dumbbells was about 20 feet away....I....just.....yeah. Hmm.

I think shrugs are useful if you're doing BB training but otherwise...nah.


----------



## iamyou

They are awesome for what you see in the mirror while doing them alone!


----------



## kuju

iamyou said:


> They are awesome for what you see in the mirror while doing them alone!


Really???


----------



## The Sweeney

My traps have grown more since I've been doing dead lifts and power cleans than they ever did doing shrugs.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

kuju said:


> My gym has just had a complete overhaul...two new squat racks - one a cage and one with a DL platform. Several racks of dumbbells going up to 60kg, several plate loading machines...leg press, 3 different bench presses, hack squat, oly bars all over theplace etc etc. You get the idea - lots of great kit.
> 
> The other day I saw one guy doing shrugs in the cage...with 10kg (total) on an oly bar. Using wrist straps. W. T. F.
> 
> On the other side of the gym I saw a guy on the shoulder press machine. Plate loaded machine; actually pretty damn good really..... unless of course you decide to....stand on the small seat and do shrugs. Seriously. Several people stood around mouths open and shaking their heads. Given that a very full rack of excellent dumbbells was about 20 feet away....I....just.....yeah. Hmm.
> 
> I think shrugs are useful if you're doing BB training but otherwise...nah.


Have to say i've done this on the shoulder press machine from time to time if the place was busy, if i'm doing drop sets why is it fair to hog 4 sets of weights rather than just drop down.

There is some logic to it


----------



## DORIAN

do them on the standing calf machine..... awesome


----------



## SILV3RBACK

DORIAN said:


> do them on the standing calf machine..... awesome


Do u not find that uncomfortable?

With that weight pressing down on your traps as you are shrugging up?


----------



## theBEAST2002

Like all exercises. They have their place.


----------



## B.I.G

I don't think they are good exercise personally


----------



## EpicSquats

If you're traps are growing from deads, what's the point of shrugs?


----------



## nickc300

They're a sh1t exercise if you have sh1t form. Done correctly you'll have no neck


----------



## brandon91

Shrugs and hang cleans have always been my go to for Traps


----------



## graham58

Asouf said:


> Ive tried DB shrugs (kept scraping legs) then 25kg plates (too light) and now trying 100kg BB shrugs on a rack... nice pump but not sure if its doing owt.... plus it rubs Little Stephen in a nice way.. which is always a bonus....


i love these,cant get enough of them,do 8 sets of 10 reps with 155 kilo,s on an hex bar.best movement to get big traps.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Shrugs are great but don't just do stric reps, even just holding them and doing attempted reps after failure puts tons of stress on them


----------



## DORIAN

SILV3RBACK said:


> Do u not find that uncomfortable?
> 
> With that weight pressing down on your traps as you are shrugging up?


no mate ..... it does cut into you tho if you go to heavy


----------



## walton21

I watched this video a while back and the shrugs he shows at the end sat down i have started doing and man does it burn lol i have certainly noticed a difference in the size of my traps too, oh and yeah i do DB shrugs with 70kg in each hand then these sat down shrugs


----------



## gettingthere88

heavy shrugs are great for assisting with dlift


----------



## Trevor McDonald

I've never found a need to do shrugs. Deadlifts seem to take care of the traps. It is an ego lift for a lot of people though.


----------



## boon808




----------



## Tag

No

But they are an accessory - they should never be a priority

Do your Deadlift & Rows first

Then Shrugs


----------



## theBEAST2002

Over rated, not useless.


----------



## andyboro

Heavy ****d bb (or if you can - trap bar) shrugs are great for trap development.

Plus they feel frickin awesome.


----------



## ryda

I only started getting decent traps when I started shrugging ridiculous weights between 4/5 20kg plates each side, it's pretty much the only exercise I feel it actually does something to them


----------



## FelonE1

I love shrugs and I love big traps.

Trap City B1tch Trap Trap City B1tch.


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> I love shrugs and I love big traps.
> 
> Trap City B1tch Trap Trap City B1tch.


Telling ya!!! Couldn't of got my traps like this without them!!


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> Telling ya!!! Couldn't of got my traps like this without them!!


Beast mate.


----------



## Smoog

I rarely shrug. I do rack pulls and hold the top of the movement for a second or two.


----------



## jackedjackass

PHMG said:


> They are shi.t if you do them shi.t, i findpushing my head forward and slightly down, and then contracting so hard they nearly meet in the middle has been best with them. None of this fast, hardly moving crap.


Yes many people do them al wrong, hell, many people who think they are doing bent over rows are atually doing shrugs:cool2:


----------



## L3rouge

big silver back said:


> Deads are a great exercise for traps because of the poundages you can use, but i dont think anything really isolates the traps like db shrugs especialy if you dont go to heavy that you lose form, high reps and nice strict form and they will grow i reckon


i agree.. i was going to pipe in about deads.. doing shrugs will help you deads.. and C&J/snatch etc.. i personally dont work the shrugs to get a big neck, just to improve performance of my olympic style lifts


----------



## Arnold999

I think most pro bb use it and its work


----------



## Newperson

Good exercise, lots of variations

Trap bar shrugs

Barbell shrugs front/behind

Smith machine shrugs front/behind

Dumbbell shrugs

There's also a thing at my gym that everyone uses to do shrugs with...don't know what you call it though


----------



## EpicSquats

If you do deadlift then you don't need to do shrugs.


----------



## Dave_shorts

jackedjackass said:


> Yes many people do them al wrong, hell, many people who think they are doing bent over rows are atually doing shrugs:cool2:


Hahahaha.....This made me **** myself laughing. You're dead right!!!


----------



## LeVzi

This guy did shrugs every single workout. So no, I think they work


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

EpicSquats said:


> If you do deadlift then you don't need to do shrugs.


only if you don't use straps.

my traps never hurt doing deadlifts, as soon as i took out straps they are agony the next day.


----------



## armor king

There a very isated move so not much sweating going on but if you dont use straps it strengthens up your grip aswell as traps. So thats why i like to strengthem my grip


----------



## ohh_danielson

I like doing shrugs, really feel it in my traps. I use db as I lift the weight up then squeeze my shoulders together... I try to think of it as if I'm bringing my shoulder blades together at the top of the movement.

Burns lol.


----------



## musclemate

No they are not sh1t. Like all exercises you only get out what you put in...and ensure you mix it up.

Last night I did 5 sets of 20 reps. 10 shrugs to the front, 10 to the back. Power up, hold and squeeze at the top of the movement for 2 or more secs, then down in 3-4 secs. Go high intensity and heavy. Don't be afraid of rest/pause techniques. No more than 30 secs rest between sets. .... You WILL feel them.

Now stop talking about it and go do... :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime

Nope, they are a good excerise if you do them right. They should be trained more than once a week and I suggest hitting all sorts of movements to get them to grwo, db shrugs, barbell, behind the back etc


----------



## BoomTime

EpicSquats said:


> If you do deadlift then you don't need to do shrugs.


Utter rubbsish!


----------



## ausmaz

Same as every other exercise i think, some love them and get great reaults from doing them....my traps respond well , but i deadlift heavy and regularly too so it's hard to pinpoint whether they make a lot of difference overall. Ive never loaded shrugs on a consistent basis, just really used them as a finisher and to get a nice pump.....


----------



## JohhnyC

> Superbuuuuuump
> 
> I don't bother with them. I think, unless you have a long skinny giraffe neck (read - Zyzz) I think upper traps look fcking ugly from the front. *All of my favourite physiques never had overdeveloped traps*. Mid-lower traps of course need developing to complete the upper back, which movements like various types of deadlifts and widegripped rows cover just fine.


I have a tendancy to agree with that, my traps grow way too quick. Women commented that I looked to monster like and boys recknoed out of size compared to delts, chest

My stick thin 12yo girl arms never bloody grow!!


----------



## dirtymusket1

dont give a fook what anybody else says, shrugs are absolutetely necessary for anybody's trap regime (either dumbell or barbell)

Simples :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas

dirtymusket1 said:


> dont give a fook what anybody else says, shrugs are absolutetely necessary for anybody's trap regime (either dumbell or barbell)
> 
> Simples :thumb:


Nice, very good input.


----------



## DubSelecta

I didn't choose the shrug life...


----------



## garethd93

took me a few different shrug styles to find out what ones hit me best. I've been doing barbell shrugs SS with behind back barbell shrugs recently and seen good progress


----------



## teenphysique

i like batwing face pulls and upright rows traps get trained doing other excerises i do like russian dumbell step ups as its stablizing the weight and traps get trained indirectly there


----------



## SickCurrent

andysutils said:


> Does anyone think there pointless or do you get something from them?


Do you even lift?


----------



## EpicSquats

Shrugs are pointless if you don't want to exercise your traps.


----------



## EpicSquats

BoomTime said:


> Utter rubbsish!


Depends how heavy you deadlift. I don't see any elite powerlifters with small traps.


----------



## SickCurrent

EpicSquats said:


> Shrugs are pointless if you don't want to exercise your traps.


Heavy shrugs work a lot more muscles than just traps son.


----------



## EpicSquats

SickCurrent said:


> Heavy shrugs work a lot more muscles than just traps son.


So what son? Shrugs exercise traps, and if you don't want to exercise traps, then you wouldn't want to do shrugs.


----------



## SickCurrent

EpicSquats said:


> So what son? Shrugs exercise traps, and if you don't want to exercise traps, then you wouldn't want to do shrugs.


So do you even lift? I seriously doubt it tbh.... u mad son?


----------



## SickCurrent

@EpicSquats this the beta physique you aspire too? As I recall you don't even squat either you little poof...u mad son?


----------



## EpicSquats

@SickCurrent your anonymous trolling is pathetic. Takes a big man to insult people without fear of any consequences whatsoever.


----------



## SickCurrent

EpicSquats said:


> @SickCurrent your anonymous trolling is pathetic. Takes a big man to insult people without fear of any consequences whatsoever.


Truth hurts eh son.

Why not man up and squat and shrug instead of wallowing in your self inflicted bumhurt?


----------



## EpicSquats

SickCurrent said:


> Truth hurts eh son.
> 
> Why not man up and squat and shrug instead of wallowing in your self inflicted bumhurt?


What's it to you if I don't squat or shrug? You seem to be a little obsessed with me, which is starting to get a little bit creepy.


----------



## SickCurrent

EpicSquats said:


> Shrugs exercise traps, and if you don't want to exercise traps, then you wouldn't want to do shrugs.


^^^Utter uneducated ignorance to this degree of bullchit and expect consequences son 

What do you suppose the *entire* muscles of the arms [especially forearms], grip. lats, core and legs [to name but a few] are doing when one shrugs heavy?

Ever heard the term "static contraction" son?

Nah I doubt it....


----------



## SickCurrent

P.S I couldn't give a chit if you shrug,squat,bench, deadlift or smoke meat cigars...

Just don't confuse your fellow noobs with misinformed rubbish son


----------



## zyphy

SickCurrent said:


> P.S I couldn't give a chit if you shrug,squat,bench, deadlift or smoke meat cigars...
> 
> Just don't confuse your fellow noobs with misinformed rubbish son


Fuark went in fam


----------



## EpicSquats

SickCurrent said:


> P.S I couldn't give a chit if you shrug,squat,bench, deadlift or smoke meat cigars...
> 
> Just don't confuse your fellow noobs with misinformed rubbish son


So why did you tell me to 'man up' and squat and shrug? And no I'm not interested in men so go and bother someone else.


----------



## SickCurrent

EpicSquats said:


> So why did you tell me to 'man up' and squat and shrug? And no I'm not interested in men so go and bother someone else.


So do you actually lift [not shirts] ? srs question?


----------



## EpicSquats

SickCurrent said:


> So do you actually lift [not shirts] ? srs question?


----------



## Jalex

Personally find heavy rack pulls/deads have made my traps grow. But if I'm not DL/RP for whatever reason I'll do some shrugs


----------



## SickCurrent

EpicSquats said:


>


Says the most racist bigoted anonymous non-lifting little troll on MT...

Hugs and kisses to you also son


----------



## EpicSquats

SickCurrent said:


> Says the most racist bigoted anonymous non-lifting little troll on MT...
> 
> Hugs and kisses to you also son


----------



## 1990

The Marco Shrug for Huge Traps - YouTube

Started doing this and you don't half feel it


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk shrugs.

Heavy Deadlifts and rackpulls.


----------



## BoomTime

EpicSquats said:


> Depends how heavy you deadlift. I don't see any elite powerlifters with small traps.


And this means that they dont ever shrug does it?


----------



## EpicSquats

BoomTime said:


> And this means that they dont ever shrug does it?


Show me some elite powerlifters who do shrugs for traps and I will take back what I said.


----------



## graham58

i think they are good if done correctly,seen so many guys in the gym doing them wrong,weight way to light,weight way too light,little movement in trap if any,bouncing with their legs the list goes on.i do 5 sets of 10 with trap bar 155k ,nice and slow ,with full movement.


----------



## Mclovin147

It's probably been said already but Shrugs have a very limited ROM obviously.

So you have to go for time under tension, these guys you see smashing out 20-30 quick as hell reps are just going to snap some shít up!

Prefer 7-10 heavy slow controlled reps to really feel the traps working.

Now anyway....

Back to the EpicSquats v SickC troll fight!!! ...I'm joking of course, yall my friends, can't we all get along?


----------



## AncientOldBloke

zoco said:


> My opinion is that you don't need them if you do deadlifts and barbell rows.


I've seen some guys add DB & BB shrugs to no effect.

I'v heard some guys complain traps come out too much and dont match the back


----------

